# Food coloring to cover up dog urine



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

Anybody ever tried water and food coloring to dye grass? Just curious on a quick fix. Or should I order some real stuff?!?! Thanks in advance.


----------



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

It's dog urine by the way!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would probably go with some lawn paint like Green Lawnger or LawnStar Grass Paint.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

I recently talked to a guy at my local extension office. I was asking about dog urine and he said when you get yellowed spots to stab it a bunch with a pitch fork and then water it for about 15 seconds. He said that the stabbing will help to open up the grass and the water will then help flush it out. Ice Ben trading my dogs to go elsewhere so I haven't been able to try it a lot but from what I can see it has helped.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

The second easiest way to prevent dog spots water it down immediately. I do it for 2 dogs 4 to 5 times a day.. it works...


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eREWYJUJpO0


----------



## ShaneNC (Jun 11, 2018)

Sort of along the lines of the OP, does anyone have any experience with those products you can put on your yard to deter animals?

One of my neighbors dogs likes to frequent my backyard to take his dumps and occasionally pees in the front yard. He doesn't watch them when he lets them out but has told me if they ever did anything like that that he would come clean it up if I just let him know. But I just don't have the heart to ask him to do that cause he's kind of an older guy and seems to have trouble getting around sometimes.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Green sand / green paint are thing I use to cover up blemished areas in turf.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Longer the dog had to hold it before going the worse the burn is. I do not see this from dogs that are not confined to the house all day then let out once.


----------

